# Good shepherd's pie recipe?



## danbuter (Feb 10, 2013)

I was hoping some of you have tried various shepherd's pie recipes and could share. I haven't had it in years, and I wanna try it again. I know I really liked it back in the day.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2013)

you'll have to look in a church cookbook for that one...


----------



## vitauta (Feb 11, 2013)

dan, look in advanced search (at top right of dc page) under shepherd's pie. there you will find several threads on the subject.

 it's okay, dan, i'm up anyway-- i had to fry me some scrapple and eggs....


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 11, 2013)

That is what I was thinking, buckytom!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Feb 11, 2013)

I do mine with minced lamb and add some chopped carrots and onion, some mixed herbs, a little tomato purée . To this mix I add some flour as a thickener, salt and pepper, sometimes a little cinnamon . Add about a pint of veg or lamb stock and give it a good mix. Top with mashed potato and put it in the oven till the top is a lovely golden brown . That's about it, it's a simple traditional dish .


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2013)

I've used this recipe several times, but I guess technically it's cottage pie?
30 Minute Shepherd's Pie Recipe : Rachael Ray : Recipes : Food Network

Simple and good. 
Now, on to put my fire suit on for bringing up RR


----------



## Painless Cooking (Feb 11, 2013)

I like Shepherds pie. I found that serving this dish to guest I like individual servings; it is much easier and neater to serve. 


*Biscuit recipe for crust*




2 Cups sifted flour
1 Tablespoon sugar
4 ½ Teaspoon baking powder
½ Teaspoon salt
½ Teaspoon cream of tartar
½ Cup shortening (Crisco preferred)
Milk to moisten
 

Preheat oven to 400F degrees.
Combine and sift again, the sifted flour, baking powder, sugar, salt and cream of tartar.
With a pastry cutter, cut in the shortening until crumbly.
Stir in enough milk to make a soft dough.
On a floured board, knead until smooth and roll out to ½ inch thick.
Cut with a large biscuit cutter and then roll biscuits out thin to  fit into a paper lined jumbo muffin cup; press dough in cup and crimp  around top.
With a fork press holes in the bottom and side of dough; bake until dough is dried, not brown.
Set out to cool while preparing filling and mashed potatoes.
*Mashed potatoes*
  Peel five medium potatoes cut in chunks and cook until  tender while preparing the filling. When potatoes are tender, drain and  place in mixing bowl. Add ¼ cup soft butter and beat into the potatoes.  Add a little milk at a time while beating potatoes until light and  fluffy. Season with salt and pepper.


*Filling*


1 Pound ground beef or ground lamb
1 Small chopped onion
1 Chopped carrot
1 Stalk chopped celery
3 Cloves chopped garlic
1/3 Cup catsup
1 ½ Cups beef stock
2 Tablespoons cornstarch blended in a little water
Salt/ pepper to taste
½ Cup frozen petite green peas
 

Combine ground meat, onion, carrot, celery and garlic; cook until meat is done; remove excess grease.
Stir in the catsup and beef stock.
Combine the cornstarch with a little water until smooth; cook and stir into the beef mixture until thickens.
Season with salt and pepper and set off heat; stir in frozen peas.
Scoop filling mixture into biscuit lined muffin cups (Pile into a rounded top)
Fill a large pastry bag with a large tip with the whipped potatoes.
In a circular movement, pipe the whipped potatoes in a mountain on top of the filling.
Place muffins in the oven and bake until the tops of the muffins are slightly browned.
Let muffin cool slightly before removing from muffin tins.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2013)

I do the same thing, Painless. I always use small baking vessels when I make this.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Feb 11, 2013)

Actually worcestershire sauce, yes forgot to add that, just a shake.  Shepherds Pie is a minced lamb dish with a mashed potato topping. Really really simple .


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 11, 2013)

My way of making shepherd's pie is far from traditional. I add curry paste to the minced lamb and a can of chopped tomatoes, fried onion, chopped carrots and celery. Salt, pepper, paprika and a dash of w/sauce. I top it with mashed sweet potato (the white fleshed variety) seasoned with butter, salt and black pepper and top with finely grated cheese.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Feb 11, 2013)

That's very nice, a variation. But it's not shepherds pie .


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice, Snip.
I like that twist with the sweet potato topping.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 11, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Very nice, Snip.
> I like that twist with the sweet potato topping.


 
Thanks Pac 
It is very good. Started using sweet potatoes instead of regular potatoes for almost everything about 6 years ago. It's great in savoury dishes and they have a lower GI. The curry just livens it up a little.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> That's very nice, a variation. But it's not shepherds pie .


 
Thanks GQ  It's a fusion shepherds pie


----------



## Gravy Queen (Feb 11, 2013)

Must admit I do like a sweet potato topping but my boys like mash on theirs . For myself I like a celeriac and Cauli mash too .


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Must admit I do like a sweet potato topping but my boys like mash on theirs . For myself I like a celeriac and Cauli mash too .


 
That sounds good  I'll try the cauliflower topping, not sure if I'll find celeriac though. It's not very popular in SA.


----------



## Painless Cooking (Feb 13, 2013)

Great Minds think a like Pecanis  I like to make entrees like this shepherds pie in muffin tins when I am serving a buffet. It makes so much easier to serve without the mess and people just rave over it.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 13, 2013)

I like to add a can of creamed corn and mix it in with the beef. Then a layer of kernel corn. My girlfriend adds a can of cream of mushroom soup to the beef. I though it was sacrilege when I first heard that, but it actually tasted pretty good. 
But generally, I keep things basic. That is the beauty of the dish....


----------

